# How can I keep the wasps out?



## 000 (Apr 12, 2014)

Here are some pictures of where I think a plague of wasps are entering from. (Well just a wasp or 2 per day, nonetheless very annoying).

The first 2 pictures have no red arrows or circles to indicate where I think they're entering from so let me briefly explain: they may be entering between the top and bottom parts of the window because there is a gap between these cheap windows when you open them.

here is an album of all the photos:
http://s1152.photobucket.com/user/effort1/library/wasp problems

The bottom of my doors have some solid metal door cover that is completely useless, but I am not allows to remove them.

The bubble wrap on the windows was put up to provide privacy while still letting the light in.

LAST YEAR, The maintenance guy claims he found a large nest a few apartments to the side of me, which was causing a real problem with the same species of wasps that are bothering me this year. They look like yellow jackets on steroids.

So, my question, once again, is: how do I seal up these things so the wasps cant get in? I'm also going to have a small air conditioner put in one of the windows which will leave many, many small gaps where the wasps could enter.

THANKS FOR YOUR TIME!!!


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Go to your local Public Health department and complain that the management is not taking care of the nuisance. There are traps that they can set up to help eliminate them. There is also safe sprays that can be used.

Wasps are looking for food sources or water. Is why they are trying to get inside.


----------



## 000 (Apr 12, 2014)

SORRY! I meant to write 1 or 2 per WEEK not per day.


----------



## 000 (Apr 12, 2014)

anyone?


----------



## IslandGuy (Jan 30, 2014)

Fix the holes that are allowing them in.


----------

